# Coloring the mane and tail?



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

I may show my horse in halter this season. A friend, who is helping me with pointers, told me to dye her mane and tail since they are sun bleached. She is a red roan and with a darker chocolate brown mane and tail. Have you done this? What products should I use? Any tips? Concerns?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

nworkman82 said:


> I may show my horse in halter this season. A friend, who is helping me with pointers, told me to dye her mane and tail since they are sun bleached. She is a red roan and with a darker chocolate brown mane and tail. Have you done this? What products should I use? Any tips? Concerns?


i wouldnt personally use hair dye on a horse because it has all sorts of chemicals and stuff which can harm the horse. you can get certain shampoos that help darken the coat colour etc.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You have to use permanent dye because the semi and demi stuff doesn't penetrate well.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Please do not use hair dye on your horse unless it's food coloring.....If you want to keep your horses mane,tail & coat dark fly blankets are great or use paprika or dark as knight supp.

I own my own hair salon and have been a color technician for 15 yrs (hair color specialist). The stuff that is in color should NEVER be used on an animal, you never know how he she will react. Before I use color bleach or w/e on any new client I ask them to come in for a patch test to insure they arn't allergic. And I assume your talking phramacy brand products which are even stronger and and are just horrible to use and should be banned from the shelves lol.



starlinestables said:


> You have to use permanent dye because the semi and demi stuff doesn't penetrate well.


Semi and Demi permanent dyes is just two words that mean the same thing, they arn't "permanent" colors, i.e they do not alter your "natural" color on a long term basis. Thats why they don't penetrate the hair shaft, they are not strong enough to open the scales of the shaft of hair to allow color to be deposited/changed. All they do is stain the hair temporarily.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I worked at Sally's Beauty Supply in college... We were told that Semi-permanent color is a type of hair color that is really designed to last about six shampoos. But in our day and time, we use a term called demi-permanent hair color, and demi-permanent is designed to last anywhere between six and eight weeks, depending on the brand of hair color and how it was used.

The OP is not trying to dye her horse's coat just the mane and tail. You have to cover the coat with plastic of some kind. Most people use saran wrap. I believe the OP is just trying to dye the tips of her horses mane and tail so it doesn't look sun bleached. Coat darkening supplements will not help the ends of her mane and tail.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried this on sassy this weekend. I bought the veggie kind (without chemicals and what not) & I didn't work, at all ): so please tell me if you have any luck! 

PS: I see no problem with dying hear hair (some people argue it's cruel) but I think horses like to look pretty, I know mine do  lol bit just make sure you wash it out really good & that it's somewhere the horses dont graze where you wash it out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

But*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Remember that 99% of human products are tested on animals before they're deemed safe for human use.

It's generally safe to use human products on animals (as long as they aren't allergic to it), but I would be careful using animal products on a human.


I've dyed my mare's mane and tail a few times with no problems. I just pick the cheapest dye and buy several bottles of it. They're usually about $3 each. Just follow the directions in the box.


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

I never thought about it being dangerous and it's a legit concern to be aware of... Especially arou d the head areas... Does anyone know of a dye kit made for horses since this is a common practice with show horses? Seems like a company should of came up with a product by now to fill that niche... My friend says she uses an over the counter hair die, and has no concern since it is safe for her head... 

Thanks for the tip about using Saran wrap. I was thinking "am I suppose to wrap it in foil like a hair dresser? She'll look like she's afraid of aliens and mind control?" duh. I should of thought of Saran wrap! I'm so worried about getting it all over! 

Yes I was only planning on using a semiperm color to darken the sunbeached areas, but would fade out. I know I hate keeping up with my own roots let alone a horses.  Not to mention I've had some terrible color results from a box... Magenta anyone?

I have a few weeks yet before weather in Michigan gets warm enough for horse baths. But when it does I'll put up a before and after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Henna Hut - Horse Hair Dye|Animal Hair Dye


Apparently they sell henna and indigo dyes for horses, which I'd assume is better, since its natural. But their site isn't very clear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haflingerlover (Apr 1, 2011)

I have seen it done a lot, manes, tails, forelocks, and legs. They do have horse safe dyes. I sadly do not have any horses who need it so I'm not much help on the types and what not.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

How did it turn out?? I had briefly considered dying my dapple gray's mane and tail black, but it seems like the amount or prep and process wouldn't be worth it when it starts to fade and grow out. His hair grows super fast. And, I'm too lazy to keep up with dying my own hair as it is! I fear it would just end up looking like crap when it started growing back out. So, what kind of luck did you have? How long did it last? Fade? Look right?


----------

